# Best Value Goggles



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

What is a good quality pair of goggles that the lenses can be switched out of that wont break the bank? 

I got a cheap pair of zeals at tj-maxx, but I cannot switch lenses and they are pitch black lenses. 

I really would like to pay $75 or less.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

just wait until a pair comes on whiskey militia or steep and cheap. i use this site to track those websites. 

GearScan.com - Outdoor gear deals from Steep and Cheap, Whiskey Militia, Chainlove, and more

i'd imagine they put up a pair of goggles every couple hours or so, and they're often a pretty cheap pair of high quality goggles. otherwise check out sites like the clymb and seshday because they always have nice goggles on the cheap.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know such greedy people ever offered deals that good?!

Thanks man ill check this often. How often to the deals switch?


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

I bought a new Smith I/O with two lenses off ebay for $90 from a reputable retailer a month ago. You can find some uglier colours for ~$70. Probably similar for other brands with interchangeable lenses.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Can I get a list of maybe 5 goggles or so to really keep a look out for on this site? Multiple peoples lists of top 5 would be great:thumbsup:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Wow, *I didn't know such greedy people ever offered deals that good?!*
> 
> Thanks man ill check this often. How often to the deals switch?


:icon_scratch::dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Top 5 goggle choices:

Electric EG 2 and 2.5

Optic Nerve Boreas (frameless design fits my helm so good, super easy/quick lense change, lesser known brand is more affordable)

Quicksilver Hubble

Von Zipper Fishbowl

Smith IOX


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Your definition of what's good my differ from someone else. Some of the popular higher end models are:

Smith I/O
Electric EG2
Anon M1
Von Zipper Fishbowl
Dragon APX1
Spy Platoon (the Doom also looks nice. I haven't seen any reviews though...)


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

You should check out smith phenom, they perform really well, you can replace the lenses and they don't have the hefty price tag of the more top range goggles (eg I/O), you should try and get them on a deal (last season or used as a stand example at a shop).


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I went with the Smith Stance because they fit my face perfectly, as a bonus they're cheap.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

the best value...are ones that fit and have the lenses that work for your conditions


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

You can keep checking Oakley Vault. They usually have some decent priced Crowbars and Splices.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a bigger field of vision has value, imo.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> You should check out smith phenom, they perform really well, you can replace the lenses and they don't have the hefty price tag of the more top range goggles (eg I/O), you should try and get them on a deal (last season or used as a stand example at a shop).


How easy is it to swap these lenses?


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> How easy is it to swap these lenses?


Fairly easy, this'll explain better than I can.
Phenom Goggle Lens Change - YouTube

If you live in America then you could get them for about 50 dollars brand new on ebay.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Love my von zipper cigars. You can pick them up for around 35 if you looks around. I also really liked ny Airblaster goggles.

Main thing for me is fogging. I sweat a lot and some goggles just can't handle it. Had the smith io and hated em.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I suggest going out and trying a bunch of different breeds on like you would boots... I actually found a lot of brands out there pinched my nose or just felt uncomfortable remember your going to be wearing these things all day long... 

Personally EG2's are my favorite goggle why you ask well the range of vision is awesome, super comfortable & they fit with my helmet so perfectly it almost looks like one piece... NO GAP!!!

As far as a good prices go thats what the internets are for and I scored some EG2's at thebunkeronline.com for like $70 using the coupon codes they offer to save an additional 20% on orders over a hundred bucks... CODE is SAVE20 or you can save 10% on orders under $100 by using the code SUPERFAN... oh yeah and NO TAX & Free Shipping helps sweeten the deal also...


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Steep and Cheap just put up a whole bunch of goggles in their Gear Cache. But yeah, like others said, you want to know what fits you best first.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

XR4Ti said:


> Steep and Cheap just put up a whole bunch of goggles in their Gear Cache. But yeah, like others said, you want to know what fits you best first.


11minutes ago. Smith I/O for $70. COME ON!!! Worst Luck Ever!:blowup:


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

On a semi related note are the new Electric EG2 goggles alot better than last years model? I cant decide if the extra $80 is worth it.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

When I was looking for goggles I went online and found a couple sites raving about the Airblaster goggles. So I bought a pair. Still have yet to try them but they were just over $100 CDN. Seem like they'll be good and have interchangable lenses. 

If I didn't get those I would look at Oakley as I do like their products.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

sierra trading post has a stack of cheap goggles
they are even offering an extra 35 % off from their discount price and free shipping if total is over $100

I picked up a pair of zeal dominator SPPX for $77 with discount
they have a ton of other zeals as well as other brands
Hope it helps


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My current favorites for men:
Von Zipper Fishbowl
Electric EG2
Dragon APX
Anon Comrade
Spy Platoon

My current favorites for women:
Von Zipper Skylab
Electric EG2.5
Anon Somerset
Smith I/OS

Find any of these on sale and jump on it.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> What is a good quality pair of goggles that the lenses can be switched out of that wont break the bank?
> 
> I got a cheap pair of zeals at tj-maxx, but I cannot switch lenses and they are pitch black lenses.
> 
> I really would like to pay $75 or less.


The VonZipper Beefy has a dual layered anti-fog cylindrical lens with a wide field of vision that jumps off the butcher block and onto the grill. The lens can be swapped super simple..


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

VonZipper said:


> The VonZipper Beefy has a dual layered anti-fog cylindrical lens with a wide field of vision that jumps off the butcher block and onto the grill. The lens can be swapped super simple..


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

ken35 said:


> When I was looking for goggles I went online and found a couple sites raving about the Airblaster goggles. So I bought a pair. Still have yet to try them but they were just over $100 CDN. Seem like they'll be good and have interchangable lenses.
> 
> If I didn't get those I would look at Oakley as I do like their products.


Update to this as I've used them for 3 or 4 days now. They are awesome and only fog when I'm stupid and wet the inside of the lens. Keep my eyes protected and haven't had a problem with them yet. Might get another lens in a different shade to switch up in different conditions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like my VZ Fishbowls, but I gotta say their optical quality is dogshit compared to the likes of Smith, Oakley, etc.


----------



## uhhpunkk (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a pair of dragon dx hogwild goggles on amazon for $35 with $8 shipping...ionized lenses that are interchangeable...they aren't huge and take up 2/3 of your face like some of the other dragon goggles and are low profile but still super sick


----------

